# World Cup 2006 - No Haters Please



## GotZoom (Jun 2, 2006)

One week from Today...I can't wait!

I hope the U.S. advance out of group play.  I doubt we will beat Italy, but a good result (one win, win and a tie or two ties) against the Czech Republic and/or Ghana could put us through.  Nedved is back for the CR so that will be a tough game.  Ghana will show a few flashes of quality play, but they won't be consistant. 

If the U.S. does finish 2nd and advances, it will really be moot.  Second place in Group E plays the winner of Group F - which will most likely be Brazil. 

England, France and Spain won't make it out of the Quarterfinals.  

There is a good chance of seeing Brazil, Holland, Italy and Portugal in the Semifinals.  If so, I think a Brazil - Italy final would be a classic.

I would love to say that Italy will win if this happens, but....I think Brazil is just too strong.

Another Cup for Brazil.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Jun 2, 2006)

I have noticed a lot of money in advertisement is being dropped surrounding this thing. I'm not sure if I'll watch much, but I'll definitely be interested in the highlights and general progressions of teams.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 2, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I have noticed a lot of money in advertisement is being dropped surrounding this thing. I'm not sure if I'll watch much, but I'll definitely be interested in the highlights and general progressions of teams.



I like the Joga Bonito series and the one commercial talking about how two warring factions in the Ivory Coast declared a cease-fire to watch their national team play in the cup.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 2, 2006)

i will watch every game.....this is italy's cup....dark horse holland


----------



## theHawk (Jun 5, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> If so, I think a Brazil - Italy final would be a classic.




  Sounds kinda boring, I'd watch a USA vs Iran for the final though!  That would be entertaining!


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 5, 2006)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Sounds kinda boring, I'd watch a USA vs Iran for the final though!  That would be entertaining!



last time iran and the us played the us lost


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 5, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> last time iran and the us played the us lost



In 2000, we played Iran to a 1-1 tie.

In 1998, they beat us 2-1 in the 98 World Cup.


----------



## shepherdboy (Jun 5, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> In 2000, we played Iran to a 1-1 tie.
> 
> In 1998, they beat us 2-1 in the 98 World Cup.



Yea but that was then and this is now. The U.S. has such a better playing team this time around. Not many superstars, but a team that really works together to get the job done. Can anyone confirmed the rumor that the U.S. team is being ask not to fly our Nations flag on the team's bus? Anyway I will be watching every game and staying up late and paying for it the next day at work. But hey its THE WORLD CUP, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 5, 2006)

shepherdboy said:
			
		

> Yea but that was then and this is now. The U.S. has such a better playing team this time around. Not many superstars, but a team that really works together to get the job done. Can anyone confirmed the rumor that the U.S. team is being ask not to fly our Nations flag on the team's bus? Anyway I will be watching every game and staying up late and paying for it the next day at work. But hey its THE WORLD CUP, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!



USSF has said they will not be flying the flag on the team bus


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 5, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> In 2000, we played Iran to a 1-1 tie.
> 
> In 1998, they beat us 2-1 in the 98 World Cup.



forgive me i thought we were speaking of cup matches


----------



## nosarcasm (Jun 5, 2006)

Hopes Germany makes it to the final

dark horse. Ukraine. They have a good offense. Hopefully they ll score more goals then there defense lets through.

Holland, not this time.

England, they always look dangerous lets see if they can convert the millions
invested in club teams to a better national team this time around.

Brazil. Not many betting against them, Argentina beat them in the quali if I remember correctly.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> USSF has said they will not be flying the flag on the team bus



Strictly for security reasons.  The other 31 will have their countrie's flags displayed.

It's not like it will be a secret though.  Trust me, everyone there will know every team's movements every day.  I was in Italy during the 90 World Cup and we knew what hotels, practice venues, eating schedules, etc...for any team we wanted to follow.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> forgive me i thought we were speaking of cup matches



No worries!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 6, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> In 2000, we played Iran to a 1-1 tie.
> 
> In 1998, they beat us 2-1 in the 98 World Cup.



This year I have yeard that the Iranian team has already won the synchronized mustache growing trophy...  With such a record of wins and the nicety of the distraction of powerful mustaches we may have a disadvantage!

T&T is going all the way, Baaaaybeee!


----------



## shepherdboy (Jun 9, 2006)

Man oh man does Germany look good this year. Just watched the game with Costa Rica. 4-2 Germany in a dominating show of force.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 9, 2006)

shepherdboy said:
			
		

> Man oh man does Germany look good this year. Just watched the game with Costa Rica. 4-2 Germany in a dominating show of force.



The two goals from Lahm and Frings were monsters.  Beautiful shots.

I hope Germany doesn't walk away with a false sense of security though.  It was encouraging that they didn't need Ballack and he could be rested but their offense wasn't really required to do much work.  And their defense even less (only 4 shots on goal).

Costa Rica's defense has always been somewhat suspect.  Too many gaps to exploit and after getting hammered for 2 goals in the first 17 minutes (despite them scoring in minute 12), I'm sure their goalkeeper was a big shellshocked too.

I did find it interesting that Costa Rica scored on 2 of their 4 shots on goal.


----------



## OCA (Jun 9, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i will watch every game.....this is italy's cup....dark horse holland



As A Greek( we won Euro cup in 04 and don't even qualify for world cup, go figure) I am a rabid football fan, listen to me when I tell you this, nobody will even touch Brazil again, too much talent, too deep for the rest of the world.

America won't advance sadly, they drew a very tough group with Italy and the Czech Republic.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 9, 2006)

OCA said:
			
		

> As A Greek( we won Euro cup in 04 and don't even qualify for world cup, go figure) I am a rabid football fan, listen to me when I tell you this, nobody will even touch Brazil again, too much talent, too deep for the rest of the world.
> 
> America won't advance sadly, they drew a very tough group with Italy and the Czech Republic.



CR is having problems.  Smicer is out.  Baros and Nedved are suspect if you believe the injury reports (NEVER believe the injury reports..lol).

Of course, with Cech in goal, a team from the USMB could put on a respectable showing!!

(well, maybe not)


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, I need a discussion board to talk about the WC so I guess I'll be around for a while....

I cannot believe how sh*tty Poland looked against Ecuador.  They were horrible and Ecuador was not that impressive.  Sure, they won 2 nil, but the way Poland was playing (actually, not playing... I've never seen so many guys just standing around waiting on something to happen), they should have won 4 nil.

Looks like Germany and CR will be progressing from Group A.  

Casino Odds for tomorrow's games are as follows:

Paraguay gets a 1/2 point vs. England.  I have taken England.
Sweden is giving T&T 1-1/2 points.  I have taken Sweden.
Cote d'Ivoire is getting 1 point from Argentina.  I have taken Argentina.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 9, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Okay, I need a discussion board to talk about the WC so I guess I'll be around for a while....
> 
> I cannot believe how sh*tty Poland looked against Ecuador.  They were horrible and Ecuador was not that impressive.  Sure, they won 2 nil, but the way Poland was playing (actually, not playing... I've never seen so many guys just standing around waiting on something to happen), they should have won 4 nil.
> 
> ...



I'm sticking with Germany and Ecuador advancing.  Ecuador has moments of greatness; they did beat Argentina and Brazil in qualifiying.  

Their inconsistancy is going to hurt them though.  

Poland beat Ecuador in a friendly 3-0 so this was nice revenge.  

I think England will beat Paraguay (after Valdez and Santa Cruz, they just aren't that deep) and agree with you on Sweden and Argentina.  

Ivory Coast will be the sleeper this year but they won't beat Argentina.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 9, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I'm sticking with Germany and Ecuador advancing.  Ecuador has moments of greatness; they did beat Argentina and Brazil in qualifiying.
> 
> Their inconsistancy is going to hurt them though.
> 
> ...



I thought CR looked good in their loss to Germany and I believe Ecuador didn't look that impressive in their win against Poland.  It was a slow paced game but I must admit, EC was much better at swarming the ball and getting their players up and down the field as needed.

Perhaps it will be EC moving on, but I still think it will be CR.  We'll see!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 10, 2006)

I really think that Brazil is going to take it all.  And those new balls really fly!  They are adding some huge power to the kicks.


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I really think that Brazil is going to take it all.


I couldn't find US v. Czech for tomorrow on television. The game on 12th is going to be covered though. I'll be at work. :coffee3:


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 10, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I couldn't find US v. Czech for tomorrow on television. The game on 12th is going to be covered though. I'll be at work. :coffee3:



Google has live updates, so if you are at work you might want to pull that up....


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Google has live updates, so if you are at work you might want to pull that up....


No internet at bank, that we can access.  I'll be checking when I get home.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 10, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No internet at bank, that we can access.  I'll be checking when I get home.



Then begin a hostile takeover of the desk that can access it, make them report to you on the results immediately at the slightest change...

:teeth:


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Then begin a hostile takeover of the desk that can access it, make them report to you on the results immediately at the slightest change...
> 
> :teeth:


Good idea!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

England moved the ball well, but not much else.  It's a good think Paraguay scored a goal for them or they might have ended up in a tie.

I wasn't that impressed with their win and I am wondering if perhaps the European teams are thinking they can cruise through the first round because so far, they have all looked pretty lack-luster.

At least so far I have one win on my three game parlay.  I hope Sweden wins by at least two!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, the game isn't yet over, but I see my parlay card going in the trash... hell, three of them since I had Sweden on three different cards.

I am convinced... the European teams are not taking the non-Euro teams seriously.  T&T looked good, but considering they played the entire second half with just ten men, Sweden should have won this game.

I guess my strategy for here on out is to bet AGAINST the European teams (of course, that just means taking the points).

So far this WC isn't very exciting (well, maybe that's just because I am losing my bets!).


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Come On England, Come On England.



I would like to see England do well, but you can't have been impressed with their play today.  They looked pretty weak against a team they should have dominated.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> They dominated pretty much for 60 mins until they took Owen off and left Crouch up front on his own, silly tactic if you ask me.I digress, Paraguay were very lucky to go in at half time only 1 down it could easily have been and should have have been 2/3 nil at half time.We will play much better against Trinidad and Tobago and when we win we will have qualified top of the group, the Sweden game will give some of the other lads a chance to play.



Granted, England definately controlled the ball much better and dominated in that regard, but they couldn't score.  I was fairly impressed by T&T even though I was also unimpressed with Sweden.  Sure, Sweden kept the ball on T&T's end of the field, but again, like England, they couldn't score.

All in all Brazil will most likely win, but it is looking like there could be some surprise teams.  But alas, it is really too early to tell.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 10, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> T&T have had their world cup, and I am pleased for them, sometimes you get upsets but I wouldn't hold my breath for any major shocks although I would like to see some as long as they don't concern England.You are right about Brazil being the team to beat.



LOL.  Sounds like somebody is looking past T&T again!  Don't be falling for their "we're so tiny so our team must suck" spin!

Why is it you get to play T&T and we have to play in Group E?!!  Come on!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

One thing for sure.... every four years during the WC I am reminded that Futbol players are the best actors on earth!


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 10, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> One thing for sure.... every four years during the WC I am reminded that Futbol players are the best actors on earth!



funny, notice the english get staright up.....latins are the worst


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 10, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> funny, notice the english get staright up.....latins are the worst



I'll pretty much agree with that.  I've seen some players so busy putting on their acts that they miss out on opportunities to get up and get the ball in the goal or at least keep possesion on the opponents end of the field.  Such a waste and very tiring to watch frankly as it wastes so much time.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, I find myself cheering for Mexico... no way in hell I would cheer for Iran.

*GO MEXICO!​*


----------



## padisha emperor (Jun 11, 2006)

Germany is strong, and plays a lot about the physical force (not like Brazil, who plays a lot with technical things  ).

I am for France of course, but I hope Germany will do great things, it's my 2nd favourite team 

Brazil is the best team for the final victory.

Germany can  also .

England : the match against Paraguay shows a quite weak team. they won, but with luck (autogoal of Paraguay).
Wait and see...

Netherlands are strong, and I like them too.  

France can do great thnigs, they have several players who are really excellent : Zidane, Ribéry (dynamite !), Viera, Henry, Trézéguet....
But they have to have a good team play. If they have the same spirit and team play of 98 or 2000, they can win. or be finalist.



For me, the best this year are all the same BRAZIL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 11, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Don't be suprised if we beat them by at least 3 clear goals.
> 
> Luck of the draw that you got the easiest group of the competition.Best USA team ever, I fancy them to go through to the knockout stage.



England is giving two points at the Casinos.  I'm still trying to decide... take T7T and the points, or take England -2..... tuff decision.

Mexico looked pretty good in the 2nd half today.  Sure, they were playing Iran, but they (Mexico) were fast and they showed pretty good technical skills.  It will be interesting to see how well they do.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2006)

My dark horse is Italy, and I see Holland there or there abouts. To be honest I haven't been that impressed with Brazil of late. Take out Ronaldihno and maybe Kaka and they look pretty ordinary. Thought England played like crap, but the Argies looked impressive...


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Today I expect Australia to beat Japan, USAvCzech Rep most likely a draw but hope the USA just sneak a win, ItalyvGhana is a formality for Italy but I would love to see an upset.



My picks for today are:

Japan (Even)
Czech Rep (-1/2)
Italy (-1)

On one Parlay Card I have the USA +1/2, but I'm not so sure about the US.  I have a feeling the Czech Republic is going  to come out fighting very hard.  I hate to cheer against the USA, so I am thinking of not watching that game.

At 1/2 time Japan is winning 1 nil.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/world_cup_2006/schedule/default.stm

Click on the game that is on and you will get a play by play (refreshes every 2 minutes).

Japan isn't that bad of a team.  Their J-League has some good competition - they show highlights on Foxsports Soccer Channel and there are some quality players over there.  

I would love to see a U.S. win; I don't think we have a chance of going through without it.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

What a great first World Cup Match ever for the Aussies.  Three goals in the last 8 minutes to win.

Roomy has probably seen Cahill play (Everton) so he knows how talented he is. 

Good result for them.  

I'm sure the Japanese coach won't have too many good things to say after this match.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> What a great first World Cup Match ever for the Aussies.  Three goals in the last 8 minutes to win.
> 
> Roomy has probably seen Cahill play (Everton) so he knows how talented he is.
> 
> ...



Japan handled the ball well, but couldn't score.  Even the one goal they did score wasn't without controversy.  They blew it in the end and of course, we have to give credit to Australia.  This was their first appearance in 32 years and  the first time they ever scored in WC match play.  Good for them!  They cost me though as I had picked Japan on my parlay card.  The only parlay card I have left in play has the US on it.  They must win and they are getting a 1/2 point so if they draw with Czech, I win.  Go USA!!


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/w/

Another Matchcast service with live play-by-play.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh geez.  

4 minutes in an a yellow card.  

Minute later we're down 1-0.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Oh geez.
> 
> 4 minutes in an a yellow card.
> 
> Minute later we're down 1-0.



Down 2 nil at half... great... if they don't pull something outta their asses in the 2nd half, they can give up advancing.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

We're done.  Rosicky's first was just sick; his second was sweet - such a nice touch.

Now we have to beat Italy and Ghana.  Or at least hope Italy loses two games by a huge goal differential.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

First off, I am not taking anything away from the Czech Republic.  They looked good.  However...  the USA looked like a bunch of kids playing soccer.  They had no ball control, they stayed bunched up and their defence was non existent.

I hope this was just a fluke and not indicative of how they will play in their next two matches.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> First off, I am not taking anything away from the Czech Republic.  They looked good.  However...  the USA looked like a bunch of kids playing soccer.  They had no ball control, they stayed bunched up and their defence was non existent.
> 
> I hope this was just a fluke and not indicative of how they will play in their next two matches.



I'm right with you. We looked terrible.  Unorganized with just a few moments of brilliance.  Donovan had very little impact.  Reyna had a couple of flashes but that was about it.  I don't fault Keller for any of the goals; they were all brilliant.  Koller's - well, he is a monster and I don't know anyone who can cover him in the air.  Both of Rosicky's were beautiful; his first will be one of the tops goals of the tournament.

If this is any indication of what is to come, then we will be three and out. 

And lucky to score even one goal.

We are better than this.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 12, 2006)

That was some ugly HS style soccer out there!  What is up?  Did they overly promote the US and its team?  Come on!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> That was some ugly HS style soccer out there!  What is up?  Did they overly promote the US and its team?  Come on!



I didn't watch them much in the qualifying rounds, so I am not sure if they have been over-hyped or what...  They looked worse than Sweden and I thought Sweden looked bad!


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

Forza Italia!  What a game.  32 total shots on goal, 5 yellow cards.

Italy looked good.  They have never been one to start fast but today they were totally different.  Four corner kicks in the first eight minutes; definitely on the attack. 

Totti coming back defintely helped them.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 12, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Forza Italia!  What a game.  32 total shots on goal, 5 yellow cards.
> 
> Italy looked good.  They have never been one to start fast but today they were totally different.  Four corner kicks in the first eight minutes; definitely on the attack.
> 
> Totti coming back defintely helped them.



Italy showed great speed and they moved the ball downfield quickly.  Ghana looked pretty good too all things considered.

I hate to be a quitter, but it looks like the USA will not advance.  Italy is their next match and it looks like Italy will likely win.  And frankly, I'm not counting out an Ghana win or at least draw with the US.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 12, 2006)

"Match Highlights" - they have every goal (plus highlights) from each match.  Click on "Video Index" at the right side of the "Match Highlights" section for videos:


http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/v/


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 13, 2006)

Go Aussie! And Cahill you good thing! First win and first goals in a World Cup final! Good on them.
I'm with you Roomy on your predictions...but what if...what if Croatia did the unexpected..heh!


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 13, 2006)

I know I am late in posting and it is 1-0 but I sure would like to see Togo win this one.  They have have huge problems with getting paid for their games and even had their coach walk about 3 days before the World Cup started. 

Only chance for an upset today is France - Switzerland.  France is a lot stronger this cup than last.  Henry is on form.  Zidane will play better than the last game he played with the national team (last game on French soil for him).  Barthez will be questionable.  If Switzerland can an early lead and stack the defense, it should be interesting. 

Brazil - Croatia will be excellent.  I think Brazil will handle them easily.  Two or Three goal difference in the final score.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 13, 2006)

Not a bad game.  Korea dominated on possesion (64 minutes - 36 minutes) and had almost double the shots on goal (16-9).  

The red card to Abalo hurt Togo.  With him out next game, I say their chances are zippo now.

Koreas second goal was pretty sweet...nice touch. 

I doubt either team will advance with France and Switzerland in the group.  If France beats Switzerland by a big margin later today, and Korea and upset Switzerland, Korea could advance.  I'm not holding my breath for them though.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 13, 2006)

French headlines tomorrow will demand the head of Coach Domenech and the French Football Federation. 

Zero goals scored in the 2002 World Cup and now, the first game of the 2006 World Cup and no scoring. Uninspired play today.  Absolutely terrible.  The one bright spot in the French side was Makelele (man of the match).

The game was a very even; Time of possession nearly split down the middle (France - 51% , Switzerland 49%) with Franch having one more shot (9-8) but Switzerland topping them 4-3 on shots on goal.

Nothing less than two wins in their remaining games (Togo and Korea) will be acceptable to the French Fans.  They need to figure how how to score some goals.  They did not score in their three games in 2002, and now, the first in 2006, still no goals.  And this with some of the best goal scoreres in the world:  Zidane, Henry, Trezequet (who did not even play).

Les Bleus is in trouble.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 13, 2006)

Brazil 1 - Croatia 0

Brazil was somewhat impressive; dominated all the stats except time of possession (split 50/50).

Kaka's goal was perfect - left footed shot into the left upper corner of the goal - a thing of beauty.

Could have easily been a high scoring game with both teams missing on a few opportunities.  

Croatia had a few chances but certainly could have done better with them.  Put two shots hard at Dida and failed to capitilize on his bobble (gave up a corner) on an additional shot.  Another header just went over the bar.  

Kaka, Ronaldinho, and Ronaldo had a few shots just miss the goal.  

Croatia was lucky to get away with a one goal loss.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 13, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Brazil 1 - Croatia 0
> 
> Brazil was somewhat impressive; dominated all the stats except time of possession (split 50/50).
> 
> ...



croatia showed brazil is human....a bit of luck and croatia win this 3-2

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_World_Cup


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 14, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Brazil always look as if they are playing well within themselves and can score whenever they need to, having said that, Croatia look to be a good side and they were unlucky, they deserved a draw.
> 
> France were less than ordinary, again.
> 
> ...



My one word of advice for Brazil.  Ronaldo plays no more than 30 minutes in the first half.  Then bring in Robinho.

I think Spain and Ukraine could go ether way.  Sheva is such a good goal scorer that I wouldn't be surprised to see a tie.  Spain needs to come out strong.  If they can get a couple of quick goals, Ukraine will have to battle back and that would change their whole game.  Ukraine is a bit sloppy when they have to come from behind.  

I'll agree with Tunisia only because SA has had a dismal record in the World Cup.

Germany needs to prove their superiority (self-proclaimed at times) by handling Poland with ease.  If all they can do is pull a draw, considering Poland was easily beat by Ecuador (not selling Ecuador short but Poland should have fared better), it would be a big step backwords for the German squad.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 14, 2006)

Spain - 4  Ukraine - 0

What a display by Espana.  19 shots compared to 5; 10 on goal compared to 2.  Possession was 54-Spain, 46-Urkaine.  

Spain came out strong - 2 goals in the first 17 minutes gave Ukraine a good case of shellshock.  Then to score in the opening 3 minutes of the second half put the nail in the coffin.  Villa's two goals (deflection and PK) combined with Xabi's well placed header and Torres' rocket in the 81st just overwhelmed the Ukraine.  

They did have a few good chances to strike back.  Rotan just missed a header early.  Voronin's shot in the 61st would have been a goal of the year candidate had it not just missed.  

Sheva...where were you?  Not a single shot on goal?  If he and Voronin could have put it together, it would have been a much better outcome. 

If this is any indication for the tournment, expect Spain to go far.  Ukraine was their toughest opponent in the group.  Now they are left with Tunisia and Saudi Arabia.  I would not be surprised if they go 3 or more goals in the next two games and don't let a single one into their net.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 14, 2006)

Saudi Arabia - 2   Tunisia - 2

What a fun game!  

Super Sami comes in to put Saudi ahead with 5 minutes left.  Then the last minute of extra time, Tunisia scores to tie the game again.

Time of possession was nearly even SA - 51 to Tunisia's 49.  Shots were very one sided as SA had 13 where Tunisia had only 6.  Interesting though that Tunisia's two shots on goal both went into the back of the net.

Tunisia pressured in extra time; one shot just over the bar, another hits the post and then the goal as time expired.  

Neither one stand a chance against Spain.  Is Ukraine doesn't play better than they did today, there could be an upset coming.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 14, 2006)

Finally! The Spanish get their shit together...Maybe this'll be their world cup to shine. They have become my new dark horse. Didn't give them a hope due to their previous performances in World Cups and European Championships....this tournament has just got a little bit more interesting..


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 14, 2006)

Germany - 1   Poland - 0

Neuville comes through to end the frustration for Germany.  So many chances and they finally snuck one in.  

Klose and Ballack each hit the post at the 90th minute to continue the frustration.

Germany totally dominated the game.  Time of Possession:  Germany - 58; Poland 42.  16 to 5 in shots and 8 to 3 in shots on goal.

The Polish team almost made it.  If they could have held on and salvaged a point, there was a slim chance of advancing.  But with this loss they are two games in with zero points.  For all practical purposes...they are out of it.

Polish keeper Boruc can't be faulted at all; he made some excellent saves and kept his team in it til nearly the end.

Two games in and Germany has the full 6 points.  If Ecuador loses to Costa Rica tomorrow, Germany should easily finish in first.  If this happens, don't be surprised to see Germany rests some of it's starters against Ecuador in the final game of their group stage.  Germany won't be able to roll over against them but a lot of the pressure will be off.  If Ecuador wins tomorrow against Costa Rica, the game on the 20th should be a classic:  Both teams with 6 points..winner takes first place in the group and plays runner up in Group B  - which will probably be Sweden.  

Imagine if England finishes second in Group B.  Another Germany versus England classic.

Drool.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

An interesting day today.  

Ecuador must win against Costa Rica.  They will put them at the top tied with Germany with 6 points.  Then the two play the last game of the goup for first place; what a game. 

Sorry Roomy..I would like to see England lose or tie to T&T.  Only because I want England to finish second in their group to set up a Germany - England game in the next stage.  

I doubt that will happen though.  England needs a good showing to get their confidence back.  Rooney has been cleared to play but I am sure he will not start.

Both Sweden and Paraguay must win.  Sweden does have one point from their first draw to a loss would pressure them to a must-win in game three against England.  Paraguay must win because if they don't, that is two losses and when there are only three games to advance, losing two puts you out.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 15, 2006)

So what will the Brits do without Neville?  Will Sven put in Owen Hargreave or Jamie Carraghers?


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So what will the Brits do without Neville?  Will Sven put in Owen Hargreave or Jamie Carraghers?



got a link?


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So what will the Brits do without Neville?  Will Sven put in Owen Hargreave or Jamie Carraghers?




Carragher is the starting 11.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

nil-nil

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONeY


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nil-nil
> 
> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONeY



He's been warming up.  You can bet he will play.

England and SGE can't afford to tie/lose to T&T.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

crouch sucks

lampard has gone missing


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> crouch sucks
> 
> lampard has gone missing



I say if no goal by minute 70, Rooney will play.  

If not sooner.  But..for Crouch or Lampard?  I say Lampard..they will want to keep Crouch's height.

Crouch is only a hot property because of his performance in the the Jamaica match.

So he scored 3 against....Jamaica...he also missed two more.

And if I see that goofy-ass dance from him again, I will throw up.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I say if no goal by minute 70, Rooney will play.
> 
> If not sooner.  But..for Crouch or Lampard?  I say Lampard..they will want to keep Crouch's height.
> 
> ...



rooney in for owen?! o my fucking god sven is an idiot


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> rooney in for owen?! o my fucking god sven is an idiot



Was thinking the same thing.  Lennon too?  19 years old..right..no one else with any experience for defense. 

SGE is gone after this WC.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Was thinking the same thing.  Lennon too?  19 years old..right..no one else with any experience for defense.
> 
> SGE is gone after this WC.



why take carragher off....ffs sake T+T has not been in the england end for half an hour....put rooney on and leave owen on and pull carragher....


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> why take carragher off....ffs sake T+T has not been in the england end for half an hour....put rooney on and leave owen on and pull carragher....



England has one forward left on the bench to bring in:  The 17-year old wunderkid Alcott.

I could see him coming in at minute 85 for Crouch.  He has been totally ineffective.

They never should have taken out Owen.  Just a bonehead move.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> England has one forward left on the bench to bring in:  The 17-year old wunderkid Alcott.
> 
> I could see him coming in at minute 85 for Crouch.  He has been totally ineffective.
> 
> They never should have taken out Owen.  Just a bonehead move.



joe cole out...fuck me he is the only midfielder that can attack a player 1v1 get the right footed preki out of there


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> joe cole out...fuck me he is the only midfielder that can attack a player 1v1 get the right footed preki out of there



After seeing that...maybe Lampard has tired out.  

SGE is playing for a tie.  Pull a point from this game.  4 points with the game against Sweden left.

If that isn't it, he's lost his mind.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> After seeing that...maybe Lampard has tired out.
> 
> SGE is playing for a tie.  Pull a point from this game.  4 points with the game against Sweden left.
> 
> If that isn't it, he's lost his mind.



rooney in the 89th minute wll save us

better yet crouch now


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

Robot-Man saves the day.

Amazing.  

I know the game is over but T&T should be holding their heads high.  They have been playing fantastic..frustrating England over and over.

All they have done is expose many of England's weaknesses.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 15, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Robot-Man saves the day.
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> ...



t+t played with heart, passion and aggression....they should be proud...they beat paraguay and they have 4 points possible they go through if sweden loses to england an sweden draws with paraguay


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> t+t played with heart, passion and aggression....they should be proud...they beat paraguay and they have 4 points possible they go through if sweden loses to england an sweden draws with paraguay



Yup.  People will look at the score now (2-0) and think England cruised.  

I think T&T will have a very hard time advancing now.  With a loss and a tie with one game left, and that against Paraguay, who they can beat....it won't be easy.

This afternoon will be very interesting.  Both teams know the absolutely have to win to have a chance to advance.

I think Sweden will come out on top:  3-1.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, the Brits looked like the coach actually spent some time introducing them to each other before the match, but they were playing T&T...  

Smart move for him to replace the not so pretty Neville with Jamie Carraghers over Hargreave...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 15, 2006)

Owen is coming off a long injury lay off so he isn't ready for a full 90 minutes yet. You might find him staying on longer and longer as the tournament continues.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 15, 2006)

Not one of the better days of the tournament so far but not bad. 

Ecuador - 3   Costa Rica - 0

I'm telling you..Ecuador could be a sleeper/giant killer if some of these teams don't watch out.  Stats are pretty even:  Shots EC - 14 to 12, Shots on goal EC 7 to 4, Time of Possession EC 51 to 49.  However, Ecuador dominated the entire game.

Poland and Costa Rica are out.  Their game on the 20th will be ... well, ... pointless.  But Germany and Ecuador on the 20th will be a game no one should miss.  

Winner takes first and will play runner up in Group B.  I still want German to beat Costa Rica and take first; then Sweden to somehow (I don't think it will happen) beat England to set up a Germany-England Match.  

England - 2  Trinidad and Tobago - 0

Don't let the scoreline fool you.  England struggled; T&T played with grit and inspiration.  England completely dominated the entire game:  Shots - 23 to 7, Shots on Goal - 8 to 3, Time of Possession - 62 to 38.

T&Ts defense frustrated England.  Yes..they finally wore down at the end; both goals scored in the 83rd and 91st minute.  Rooney was brought in but seemed very rusty.  Owen wasn't 100%.  

England needs to start playing their game.  Last match against Sweden will be a good one.  Winner takes first in their group and plays (probably Ecuador   - providing they don't upset Germany) and loser will play Germany (probably  see before).

Sweden - 1  Paraguay - 0

Sweden needed this one to even have a chance of taking the group.  They are sitting in second now with their final game against England coming up.  T&T plays Paraguay.  Here is where it gets fun.  If Sweden loses, T&T will have to score 4 more goals in their game against Paraguay than Sweden does in their game against England to take second.  Both games are scheduled at the same time on the 20th so I can guarantee each of the 4 coaches will have someone keeping them updated on the progress of the other games.

Close game statistics wise: Shots on Goal:  Sweden 10 -	3.  Shot:  Sweden 17 - 16.  Time of Possession: Sweden 57 - 43

Another game decided in the last few minutes of time.  Ljundberg's goal on 88 minutes as the game-winner.

Last match against England.  (See above for all the details and nuances of this game)

Ibrahimovic is going to have to show up for this game.  He has been silent in the first two.  Hopefully Allback will continue his fine play.  If they can put it together..and have their players have one game where they ALL play like the can, Sweden could end up in first.

I know I have said it before...I would love to see this happen. Only to have another Germany - England classic. 

More Drool.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 16, 2006)

Little late this morning with the predictions but...I think everyone expected Argentina to handle SM.  

And they are.  6 minutes in..then two more before half.  

Being in the same group with Holland has put pressure on them.  Sure..they win all three games, they have first wrapped up.  But on the off chance Holland gets upset by either CIV or SM and beats Argentina, Argentina needs a better goal different to finish ahead of them.  Before the game today, they were tied in goal difference so a big win today will definitely help them.

Holland - CIV:  This will be a great game I think.  Holland was a little less than impressive against SM so they need a big game before their match against Argentina on the 21st. 

CIV has a lot of pride and grit.  They must perform well in at least one game; and beating superpower Holland will be it.  Their country put their civil war on hold specifically because they qualified for the World Cup.

Angola - Mexico:  Mexico needs a big win in preparation for their match agains Portugal on the 21st.  Mexico and Portugal are tied with three points each; Portugal playing Iran tomorrow.  The easy assumption is both Mexico and Portugal will win; setting up their head to head - winner taking first and playing the runner up in Group C. Of course, neither team will have an easy go in the next ground as Argentina and Holland will finish 1-2 in that group. 

I wouldn't want to play either team.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 16, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Little late this morning with the predictions but...I think everyone expected Argentina to handle SM.
> 
> And they are.  6 minutes in..then two more before half.
> 
> ...



So much for Mexico's big win  Mexico 0  Angola 0
They blew it.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 16, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> So much for Mexico's big win  Mexico 0  Angola 0
> They blew it.



Oh yeah.  Large time.  Not having Borgetti definitely hurt but they had a lot of chances.  Some bad bounces, etc.  

Portugal beats Iran tomorrow and they are in the driver's seat for first place in the group.  It will still come down to the game between them and Mexico on the 21st but there will be more pressure on Mexico to win vice pulling a draw.

Argentina - 6  SM - 0

A fun game to watch; probably more fun for the Argentines.  Of course, it was against SM so it wasn't going to be a challenge from the get go but watching the build up for the goals was watching pure, classic soccer.  Nearly two dozen passes before the first goal.  The back heel for the shot.  The passes to set up the others.  First World Cup Goal by the 18 year old super star Messi (even though the goalie should have saved it).  

The haven't really been pushed (despite the 2-1 win over CIV) so their game against Holland should be a classic.  Both in first...Holland behind with a 5 goal difference.  Basically means the only way Holland can finish first is with a win.  A tie gives first to Argentina.  They and Holland will play either Mexico or Portugal in the next round; neither I believe will will be a problem for either one of them.

Holland - 2  CIV - 1

Where Van Nistelroy's goal was classic Ruud, I was more impressed with the  rocket Robin van Persie let loose on that free kick.  The goalie didn't move until the ball was practically over his head.  

Just damn.  I played it over several times on the DVR..slow motion, etc.  

Just damn.

Next match:  Argentina.  This is in the drool category.  (see above for all the details)

-----

This is going to be a good soccer weekend.  

Saturday:

Portugal - Iran 	

A Portugal win puts them in first.  A win for Iran puts them tied for second in the group with Portugal and changes everything.  Iran loses?  They are out.

Czech Republic - Ghana 	

CR is tied for first with Italy.  They will want a huge win tomorrow; for confidence but more importantly to build up the goal differential.  Much like Iran, a win by Ghana puts them tied for second.  A loss...bye bye.

Italy - United States

What can be said?  Italy is in first..they need a win.  A big win.  They will know before kick off what the CR did so that will be an added extra bit of motivation.  They are better; are playing well, and NO ONE wants to lose to the United States.

There been a little controversy the last couple of days.  One U.S. player compared the game to a "war" - Italian press picked it up, etc.

http://msn.foxsports.com/soccer/story/5702164

That isn't the story.  The U.S. simply has to win.  They lose and they are done.  And if that happens, another huge embarrassment for the U.S. soccer program.

Sunday:

Japan -	Croatia

Who ever loses is done.  Who ever wins will be tied with the loser of the Brazil - Australia game (providing these two don't tie).  That is enough pressure.

Brazil - Australia 	

Both tied for first so the winner will take the lead in the group and will probably finish first to advance to the next round.  This will be the biggest game in Australia's soccer history and they will be ready.  The pressure is on Brazil; not just to win but to win big.  I don't think the Aussies will beat them though.  (Coach Parreira...Please...No more than 30 minutes for Ronaldo.  Let him have a half hour of glory, then bring in Robinho).

France - South Korea

S. Korea sits atop the group in first place.  A win sends them through to the next round.  Fast and confident, I know they will play well.  

On the other side of midfield stands the French team.  Look the word "pressure" up in the dictionary and you will see a picture of the French national soccer team. 

1.  1998 World Cup  - Champions beating Brazil 3-0 in the final.  Tournament in France so they won in front of their home fans.
2.  2002 World Cup -  Two losses (Senagal and Denmark) and a Tie (Uraguay). But ZERO goals scored.  Did not advance.
3.  2006 World Cup -  First game, 0-0 tie with Switzerland. 

Five games in two World Cups:  not a single win; not a single goal.

They lose this one and the odds of advancing are against them.  There hasn't  been a quicker, more surprising burn-out of a former world championship team. 

Yeah...France:  No pressure.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 16, 2006)

You should have seen it, the Wendy's was full of Green Mexico "World Class Soccer" shirts...  I could have been in Mexico City for all I knew...

:teeth: 

I wish Angola had pulled one off the head of one of Mexico's players...


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 17, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Czeckoslovakia are looking a bit shite at the moment, getting beat 1-0 by Ghana at half time.



michael essien is running the show this match

just tells you what crap the US is.....


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 17, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Oh, dear me,crappy Ghana beat great Czechs 2-0, and may I add, convincingly.I do beleieve they are the first African nation to progress to the quarter finals.



 they have not yet advanced....did camaroon advance?


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 17, 2006)

usa has only ever one 8 world cup matches....they are toast vs italy


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 17, 2006)

8 matches on European soil...

Anyway, nobody has advanced or been eliminated yet.  The next three games will be interesting.  If the USA has a good showing today, we still have a chance.  Put it this way though.... I haven't laid any money on them at the Sportsbook!


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 17, 2006)

what a farce of a match.......referee has destroyed what could have been interesting


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 17, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> 8 matches on European soil...
> 
> Anyway, nobody has advanced or been eliminated yet.  The next three games will be interesting.  If the USA has a good showing today, we still have a chance.  Put it this way though.... I haven't laid any money on them at the Sportsbook!



i belive it is 8 ever....1 in 1930....zero in france.....1 in 94.....2 or 3 in japan


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 17, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i belive it is 8 ever....1 in 1930....zero in france.....1 in 94.....2 or 3 in japan



US made it to the quarter finals in the 2002 World Cup. Frankly, I am not sure what you are refering to.  I thought you were refering to the fact the USA has never won a WC match on European soil.  That is a stat that has been repeated often today.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 17, 2006)

The two red cards against the USA were bogus.  The referee has no clue what he is doing (or does he?  anybody for conspiracies?  no, not on USMB!).


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 17, 2006)

You've got to give it to the US.  They far outplayed Italy today and would have won the game, in my opinion, if not for the officiating.

We've still got an outside chance to move on to the next round.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2006)

OK, I actually sat down and watched a full game of the World Cup, USA vs Italy.  Now its been a long while since I played soccer, but wholly shit could the officiating be any worse?  And Euros wonder why we can't stand professional soccer.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2006)

How can fans help when refs card a team for doing slightly late tackles going for the ball.  I understand its a foul but a freakin card?  One little hit on their toes and those Italians would keep falling and grab their ankle, cry like a baby and out comes the card.  I don't even think the Italian that elbowed the American deserved a red, it was a hard hit but didn't seem blatant.  The guy got patched up and was fine.  Let the boys play soccer for Pete's sake.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd have no problem getting drunk and cheering for them  
I'm just not going to fly all the way over to the EU to do it


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> You've got to give it to the US.  They far outplayed Italy today and would have won the game, in my opinion, if not for the officiating.
> 
> We've still got an outside chance to move on to the next round.



Who was involved in the goal that was offside?  That was a rubbish call...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

What is in that magic spray?


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 17, 2006)

Magic Spray is just a ice cold freezing spray.  

No surprise with Portugal.  Figured they would win that one.

Anyone who watched the Ghana - CR game witnessed one of the biggest upsets in world soccer.  Granted, CR was without Koller this game but still...compared to the way Ghana played (it actually looked like the played their "A" team today instead of the "B" team like last game), I don't think he even could have helped.

U.S. - Italy. Well...hard to describe my feelings about that one.  Yes..I'm glad the U.S. tied them.  We still have an outside chance to advance althought I still doubt that we will.  Pope and Mastroeni are out the next game due to their red cards.  I don't think we can beat Ghana. 

As far as the officiating, I will agree with Roomy to a certain extent.  Yes, you have to play with bad refs but...this guy was to the extreme.  The only red card that was really a red card with De Rossi's elbow.  Watching the replays, and slowing it down on the DVR, I don't think it was an "oops" elbow..I have never seen anyone jump for a ball with the arm like that. 

The other reds were just bogus.  Then it seemed like the ref decided that he would just sit back and let the teams play the last 35 minutes or so.  There were challenges in that last part of the game that were far worse than the ones that drew the cards earlier. 

Being an Italy fan, I noticed something that I haven't heard anyone mention yet.  If Ghana beats the U.S. (which they probably will) and the CR beats Italy, Ghana and the CR will finish with 6 points; Italy with 4, and the U.S. with one. 

Italy won't advance.  Lippi is already under fire for some of his picks and other "style of play" disgreements.  After the tie with the U.S, today, then not advancing to the next round..I think we will see him teaching in Mozambique next year.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 17, 2006)

I though I heard someone talking.....hmm..guess not. 

It sure would be nice if the U.S. could score a goal (themselves) in this year's World Cup.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> I though I heard someone talking.....hmm..guess not.
> 
> It sure would be nice if the U.S. could score a goal (themselves) in this year's World Cup.



Man, there were several really close ones.  Twice Dempsey put it right on the foot of somebody who went wide, then Mastoeni puts it just over the crossbar!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> I used to entertain a fucking idiot here but I have decided not to bother any more GOODBYE and CARRY ON:rotflmao:



You were entertaining yourself here?


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 17, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Man, there were several really close ones.  Twice Dempsey put it right on the foot of somebody who went wide, then Mastoeni puts it just over the crossbar!



Italy wasn't up to their game today.  And the U.S. definitely played better than their opening game. 

If it hadn't been for Cech, the CR would have probably got beat 6 nil.  He definitely showed why he is the best keeper in the world right now.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mastroeni plays with the Colorado Rapids...

I couldn't believe it when he got the red card.  That was really weak...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> No more was the cry.CARRY ON



Don't make me cry...  Anyway drink one more for me before you hit the hay.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 17, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Another case of disappearing posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pssst... Hey Columbo!  They are on page 9!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 18, 2006)

If you want some humor, read some of the European coverage of yesterday's game between the US and Italy.  From reading some of the articles on the game, it was the best officiated game of the cup so far, with the Americans being whiners while the Italians just simply shrugged off their cards and were classy in accepting them.  The telegraph even said the US "ruined the game of Futbol" by playing so nasty.  Quite interesting and obviously very biased.  No mention that the ref was banned from officiating the 2002 World Cup because of being convicted of corruption in 2002 and because of poor evaluations from his own peers.

I agree that in Futbol officiating is part of the game and something both teams have to live with, but the European press is blaming the US for everything.  They even said that both Pope and Mastreioni nearly broke the ankles of the players they tackled and that they both did with "extremely late and with their cleats up in an obvious attempt to injure".

I've never seen such bullshit reporting on a sports event before.


----------



## padisha emperor (Jun 18, 2006)

Well, The group with USA, Italy, Ghana and Czech Rep. is quite amazing...

Italy beats Ghana, Ghana beats Czech, and Czech beats strongly USA. But USA made a tie with Italy.... So, who can predict future ?


Tonight : France - South-Korea.

SK is in form, after the victory against Togo.

France is in trouble after the 0-0 vs. Switzerland.
France won the World Cup strength in 1998, won the European Championship in 2000, in these 2 tournaments they won against strong team (Denmark, Spain, Italy, Croatia, Brazil, Portugal...
In 2002 France missed totally the World Cup.
In 2004 for the Euro, they beats England, but after lost against Greece (the future winner of the Euro).
So, irregularity since 2002.
but France won the 3 last matches, before the World Cup : 1-0 against Mexico, 2-0 against Denmark, 3-1 against China.
Denmark and Mexico are stronger (on the paper) than SK or Togo....

So I hope France will shows her real face, the winning face. 

We have the best players of the world, with Brazil and Argentina. But they seems to have less will than before.
the young french generation, winner of the former Euro junior and semi-finalist in the Euro junior 2006, announce a good generation of players.
Ribéry is one of these youthes.
He's awesome, but didn't play as well he cans against Switzerland.

Tonight, he will play probably in the last 25/30 minutes. And then give some fresh blood in the team, with his great speed and technic.

I hope France will win and convince.

Allez la France !!!! Allez les Bleus !!!!


----------



## padisha emperor (Jun 18, 2006)

Gooo Austraaaaaliaaaaaa !!!!!!!!


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

I simply can't believe Parreira is keeping Ronaldo in the game.  He whiffs on the one good opportunity for a goal.  He is being double and triple teamed rendering him ineffective.

I think he is more concerned with Ronaldo getting his goals to give him the record for goal scoring. 

(Aussies aren't playing bad either)


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

I will give Ronaldo a "good job" on that assist.  Aussies should have crashed in on him; not given him time for a two step overs then a pass across the top of the area. 

Good finish by Adriano too.

Aussies need a quick goal to tie.  If Brazil scores another, it is liable to deflate the Aussies completely.  

Then the flood gates will open.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

Geez..finally. 

Robinho in; Ronaldo out.

Now..watch what happens.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Geez..finally.
> 
> Robinho in; Ronaldo out.
> 
> Now..watch what happens.



Ahem.  

What a great first touch shot by..you know who.

And Fred in the perfect position. 

Still...Brazil does not look like a World Cup Champion. 

If Australia plays as well against Croatia and they did against Brazil and Japan, they will advance.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 18, 2006)

Often the champion seems to play poorly in the first round.  I've seen Brazil play, they aren't up to their normal level, but they did win 2-0...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 18, 2006)

You will not believe this, but my TV went out at half-time.  I had to rush downstairs and watch it on the little one...


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 18, 2006)

the frogs got scored on........
:rotflmao:
:rotflmao:
:rotflmao:


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

France missed some chances...tsk tsk tsk.  

At least they scored a goal. 

Now they must beat Togo to advance; and need to score a few goals while they are at it to not have to worry about the goal differential.


----------



## padisha emperor (Jun 18, 2006)

pffff....

This team is really irregular...They won against mexico, beat Denmark and China the last month, and then they can't win against S-K...

Henry scores, but the 2nd half-time sucks for France. They don't understand that 1 goal is not enough to be protected from a korean goal...

But France shows a better face than tuesday...

and normally, they should have win : Viera scores : the ball cross the goal line, because the korean goal-keeper stop it behind the line. The video shows it. But the referee didn't give the goal. F****************ck ! 

If France win against Togo with 2 goals more than Togo, France is sure to be in the next round, whatever the other results. With a 20-, 3-1, etc..., France is at least 2nd (even if Swiss win the 2 matches, only 1 or 0, even if Korea win the match against Swiss)

France have to beat Togo, and can do it.

Zidane won't play the match, but tonight he play not good at all. Ribéry was good, Makélélé too, Henry too...Abidal too (wont play against Togo), and Malouda.
But why Raymond Domenech (french coach) put on the ground Trézeguet only 3 minutes befor the end ??? Is he dumb ??? Trézeguet  should enter before...

Well, this team is not the dream team of 1998 and 2000, when France rules world football...
Fortunatly, the young generation is excellent, in 4 or 8 years they can do something great.

I'm quite disappointed now, and I feel deception with this team. They deserve better. and they can do really better.

AUSTRALIA : i'm very sad, i was for the Socceros. I find that 2-0 is not a good mirror of the match : Aussies shuld have to win the point of Tie match, they were great against a not fantastic at all Brazil.


USA : last match against Ghana, good luck dears.I hope they will do something great, they are able to do it, you've a nice team.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 18, 2006)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> pffff....
> 
> This team is really irregular...They won against mexico, beat Denmark and China the last month, and then they can't win against S-K...
> 
> ...



I love all the displays of national pride !


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 18, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I love all the displays of national pride !



I do find it ironic that the Europeans rail against nationalism... well, until it comes to soccer, then they support it 100%.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 18, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I do find it ironic that the Europeans rail against nationalism... well, until it comes to soccer, then they support it 100%.



Amazing isn't it !!! It would be nice to see a bunch of Americans get all pumped up as one and guilt free. Waving flags and wearing big cultural apple pies for hats.:happy2:


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I do find it ironic that the Europeans rail against nationalism... well, until it comes to soccer, then they support it 100%.



Every major sport is like that. 

Pretty pathetic that many of the governments over there are like that. 

Biggest sporting event in the world, and the English people can't display their national flag. 

They are reacting out of fear; being held hostage by terroristic fear.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 18, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Every major sport is like that.
> 
> Pretty pathetic that many of the governments over there are like that.
> 
> ...



Sorry--I'm out of touch I guess. England is not allowed to display thier flag ?


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 18, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sorry--I'm out of touch I guess. England is not allowed to display thier flag ?



Many places are outlawing display of the St. George flag because many people consider it racist.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 18, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Many places are outlawing display of the St. George flag because many people consider it racist.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 19, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> As usual Gotzoom has no idea what he is talking about.The flag of St George is flying all over the country and adorning millions of cars, streets have been decorated in the national colours, 10 Downing street flies the English flag on England match days in support of the English team.I wonder if he will ever get sick of looking like a complete fool.



England afraid to fly its own flag 

Following threats by extremist Islamic group, several corporations, chain of pubs ban England flag
Modi Kreitman

Following warnings by extremist Islamic group al-Muhajiroun, in which the group said that the red cross in the England flag symbolizes the 'blood thirsty crusaders' and the occupation of Muslims, some of the largest companies in England have ordered their workers not to wave the flags.

The flag has recently appeared in England on everything from bikinis to cars, and sold in endless versions in stores.

But the Islamic protest forced some corporations, such as cable companies NTL, and even the Drivers and Vehicles Licensing Agency to ban the flag in every form due to fears from reactions of Muslims.

The Sun tabloid newspaper has in recent days launched a campaign to bring back the flag, and has published a blacklist of companies preventing their workers from expressing their patriotism at work.

The Sun said that a large pub network has banned drinkers from entering with symbols of the national team.

The hero of the day is a two year-old toddler, who was thrown out with his parents from Leicester, because he wore the England team's uniform


http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3258613,00.html
-----
Town hall bans staff from flying the flag from vehicles
By Ed Chadwick

WORKERS at Bolton Council have been banned from flying the England flag.

Bosses have told them they cannot fly the flag of St George from council vehicles.

But their explanation that it is for health and safety reasons has been dismissed by staff a "political correctness gone mad".
continued...

With England having beaten Paraguay by one goal to nil on Saturday, and with World Cup fever upping a pace and England topping their group, council workers want to be allowed to fly the flag.

One said: "I think the health and safety reason is just an excuse. The council thinks the flag is racist and sends out the wrong message.

"But I think that is absolutely ridiculous what's wrong with showing a bit of national pride and getting behind the England team? Once again, it's political correctness gone mad."

The order to remove all flags attached to the outside of council vehicles was issued to staff on Friday.

A Bolton council spokesman said: "It's a simple and, we think, sensible safety issue. We don't want to spoil people's fun or enjoyment and we're all supporting England and want them to win.

"But there is a concern that flags are appearing in all shapes and sizes and that if they fly off a vehicle they could strike someone or hit the windscreen of a vehicle and distract the driver with possibly serious consequences. We have no problem if drivers want to put flags inside the council vehicles, as long as they don't obscure their vision.

"This only applies to council vehicles, not private cars.

"We are not being heavy handed. We're just applying some common sense. Staff appreciate it is a safety issue and are co-operating and are putting the flags inside of the council vehicles."

The battle for the right to fly the flag has long been controversial with some claiming it is harmless patriotism which others believe it is racist and right-wing.

Two years ago, staff at Safeway in Harwood were ordered to remove England flags and bunting after bosses said it was distracting them from their work.

Although Safeway - which has since been taken over by Morrison's, a firm which has no such ban and is getting behind the 2006 World Cup - ruled staff could not even wear England shirts and hats on match days, rival supermarkets were doing all they could to help fly the flag.

This year most supermarkets have been raking in the cash by selling all manner of England merchandise, including flags.

Also in 2004, during the European Championships, patriotic probation staff in Bolton supporting the England soccer team were told they could not display the St George's flag during working hours.

The probation service across Greater Manchester also banned employees from flying the English flag from their cars while visiting clients.

The action was taken by bosses after concerns were raised that the national emblem had been highjacked in the past by extreme political parties such as the British National Party.

Thousands of motorists, taxi drivers and homes across the borough have been flying the flag of St George for weeks in the lead-up to the World Cup which started last Friday.

http://www.thisislancashire.co.uk/n..._staff_from_flying_the_flag_from_vehicles.php
-----

Many England fans are flying the flag on their cars for the World Cup
England fans flying the cross of St George on their cars could antagonise Welsh fans, according to the deputy chief constable of North Wales Police.

Clive Wolfendale said "incessant" flag-waving in Wales during the World Cup could lead to racism and violence.

His comments were made during a launch of the force's anti-violence campaign to coincide with the World Cup.

Clwyd West MP David Jones said flags were "innocuous" and that Mr Wolfendale was "completely misguided".

Mr Wolfendale, who is English, said there is a place for flag-waving during the World Cup.

But he believes that in the weeks before the tournament, the sight of the English flag being displayed on cars "frequently and overtly" is "unnecessary".

'In your face'

Mr Wolfendale said: "I'm an Englishman and I'll be supporting England during the World Cup campaign and if I was at the game or in and around the stadium there's a fair chance I might be waving the flag.

"But I think there comes a point when weeks before the tournament the incessant use of these symbols is a bit in your face and I just wish people would sometimes reflect on the impact that's having on others."

Mr Wolfendale said that in a football context Wales was "definitely another country" adding that he wished England fans "would reflect on that before they start festooning their vehicles in this way".

He said that displaying the flag was not illegal but that in Wales it was a "matter of courtesy and of decent behaviour" for England fans not to do so.

He added: "There's no doubt about it that this can be the precursor to behaviour which is much worse than flag waving - it's violence, it's racism, it's hooliganism of the very worse kind."

North Wales Police have launched a pub campaign entitled Show Violence the Red Card.

Posters carrying the slogan have also been printed in Polish and Portuguese - two countries also competing in the World Cup, and which have large communities in Wrexham.

'Completely misguided'

Mr Wolfendale's comments have been criticised by some MPs in north Wales.

Alyn and Deeside Mark Tami said the remarks were not helpful and risk creating a problem "that isn't actually there".

He said he does not believe that tension between English and Welsh fans exists in north Wales.

Clwyd West MP David Jones said Mr Wolfendale's comments were "laughable".

He added: "I think it's pretty innocuous (for fans) to display their flag from the little flagpoles on their cars if they want to do that.

"I can't believe that the people of Wales are so intolerant of a few English football fans that they would be incited to violence - I think he's completely barking up the wrong tree.

"Frankly, flying a little flag on your way to Colwyn Bay for the day is, I don't think, going to spark any violence - I think he's completely misguided."

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/5058132.stm
-----
My St George cross isnt racist

PAUL Welsh and his house painted for the World Cup.PAUL Welsh and his house painted for the World Cup.

A PATRIOTIC father of two is refusing to whitewash his walls after the St George's cross he painted on his house was allegedly branded racist.

Paul Welsh, aged 25, decided to paint the red cross of the St George's flag on the front of his white house just over a week ago to show his and his family's support for England in the World Cup.

But last Friday he was visited by officials from Bowlee Park Housing which currently owns the property and, according to Mr Welsh, told him to paint over the cross because it was deemed racist.

Stunned Mr Welsh, who is currently in the process of buying the property with his pregnant girlfriend Carol McKay, said: "At first a warden came round and told me to paint over it and I refused. Then officers from Bowlee Park came to my house saying they would paint over it themselves but I refused to let them in my garden.

"They said it was racist to put up England flags.

"They called the police after I refused to let them into my garden, but the police said I had done nothing illegal."

Mr Welsh, who lives on Fairfield Road in Langley with his two young children and pregnant partner, Carol McKay, is now keeping a vigil at the property in case Bowlee Park officials return to paint over the controversial red lines.

He added: "I will paint over it and return the house to normal after the football is over. But until England are out of the cup or win it, the house is staying as it is."

A spokesman for Bowlee Park Housing Association said: "We have written to one of our tenants asking him to remove some painting at a Bowlee Park Housing property.

"The reason for this is the painting was done without permission and in this case the paint used is capable of soaking below the porous external finish and may become impossible to remove if left. Our tenancy agreements specify that a tenant must not cause deliberate damage to their property.

"Naturally, we all wish the England football team well and we would never prevent our tenants from showing their support within reasonable bounds."
http://www.middletonguardian.co.uk/news/s/214/214205_my_st_george_cross_isnt_racist.html
-----
UNLESS YOUVE been stuck indoors all day  watching the World Cup, perhaps  youll have noticed that the flag of St George is flying all over the place. What you may not have realised is that this has little to do with patriotism. The flag wavers are, in fact, supporters of the BNP celebrating their racial pride.

The deputy Comment Editor of The Guardian, Joseph Harker, noticed the flags appearing last month. And guess what also happened last month: the BNP won 28 seats in the local elections. Could it be, he asked (before making clear that the answer is basically yes), that flag-wavers are in fact supporters of this racist party, glorying in their victory and celebrating their racial pride? Mr Harkers evidence is overwhelming. He looked at the drivers of the flag-waving vehicles and  blimey  half of them are in white vans, and the rest are white, male, tattooed, pot-bellied 35 to 55-years-olds: exactly the type Ive been seeing on TV for the past month complaining about our houses going to the asylum-seekers, or that were losing control of our country.

*
Its not just Mr Harker who has spotted this. The Independents Janet Street-Porter has noticed the same awful white van men flying the cross of St George. Good God, they even take pride in their country! And  ugh  they are overweight: Chubby fellows with paunches. (Lordy; she must mean me.) Ms Street-Porter has discovered something yet worse: they watch football and drink at the same time. Why do we consider that slumping in front of a large screen holding a can of beer is an acceptable way to spend our time?

One might ask why it is considered acceptable to spend time reading the witterings of two such dim-witted oafs. But their assertions do matter, because they typify the liberal Lefts attitude towards its fellow countrymen: scornful disdain. Mr Harker and Ms Street-Porters contempt for som many of their countrymen, represent the true cancer in Britain: the self-ordained liberal elite of self-declared cultural and political wisdom. From its place above the lower orders,the liberal elite considers it its duty to bring the Untermenschen to heel.

We must meet those who would politicise flag-waving on their own ground. Resist, comrades, resist: fly the flag with pride.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,6-2221289,00.html
-----

Do I need to keep posting examples?

I never said they weren't displaying the flag.  I said many places are outlawing displaying it.  Which several of my examples state.

I know it's being flown all over the country. I'm glad they are.  I'm glad they are basically flipping off those who say it's racist and those who say they can't/shouldn't display it.

Sober up, get past your drunken bias and chill out.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 19, 2006)

It just keeps getting better and better. 

Spain survived a scare and won big (3-1) to advance to the next group.  They play Saudia Arabia for the last game of the group and with their +6 goal differential, they should keep first in the group.

Switzerland and South Korea now tied for first in their group (Switzerland is first with a +2 GD).  They play each other next.  Here is what is going to be fun with this group.  France is 3rd with 2 points.  If Switzerland or South Korea wins their match outright, France MUST beat Togo and France will advance.  Is Switzerland and South Korea tie, France must still beat Togo but by a certain amount of goals; depending on how many Switzerland and South Korea score in their tie.

I'm pretty sure France will win.  That just makes the Switzerland/South Korea match that much more exciting as the winner is definitely going forward where the loser has good chance of going home. 

The Ukraine decided to play their "A" team today and destroyed Saudi Arabia 4-0.  That put Urkaine in second with 3 points and Tunisia and SA with 1 each.  Urkraine's next game is against Tunisia and must win to advance to the next stage.  

Tomorrow is going to be a great day.  

Ecuador - Germany:  Each team tied with 6 points; winner takes first in the group.

T&T - Paraguay:  Big game only if England beats Sweden.  If this happens, and T&T win big, they could advance on goal differential.  

England - Sweden:  England in first by 2 points.  They will advance regardless but for Sweden to be guaranteed an place in the next round (see T&T), they have to win.  Either way, winner of this game will finish in first in the group.

Poland - Costa Rica:  Both teams are out of the next phase.  Neither team has won a game so this is strickly for bragging rights and some extra money.  (Usually the countries government/federation guarantees money for each victory, etc.  )


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 20, 2006)

Saw the England game. The English started off with a hiss and a roar then allowed Sweden back in. Joe Cole had the right-hand Swedish defense at sixes and sevens until after half time when it seems the Swedes had worked him out. Sven should have put Lennon on on the right side of the English attack, so that him and Cole could really put the pressure on. The second Swede goal was about as soft as it gets. I can't see England getting past the quarter final stage at this time. Bummer about Owen, too...

GotZoom

your exact words were:

_Biggest sporting event in the world, and the English people can't display their national flag. _

Nothing in there about: _I said many places are outlawing displaying it_

I took you to mean what Roomy did, too. Big difference IMO between the two. The English ARE displaying their flag - all over the place....


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Saw the England game. The English started off with a hiss and a roar then allowed Sweden back in. Joe Cole had the right-hand Swedish defense at sixes and sevens until after half time when it seems the Swedes had worked him out. Sven should have put Lennon on on the right side of the English attack, so that him and Cole could really put the pressure on. The second Swede goal was about as soft as it gets. I can't see England getting past the quarter final stage at this time. Bummer about Owen, too...
> 
> GotZoom
> 
> ...




Well, Mr. Literal, I do sincerely apologize for my use of certain words.  The tone was that of a "shaking head in disgust" statement. 

No worries...some people have to find even the smallest thing to pick on I guess.

Anyway....

-----

Games on Wednesday didn't quite live up to the hype unfortunately. 

Portugal and Mexico was entertaining.  A couple of good goals.  It would have probably been different had Borgetti played for Mexico..but they advanced so they are happy. 

Of course, now they have to play Argentina.  I don't think anyone is looking forward to that.

Ivory Coast represented well in their last game, depite losing the first two.  Unfortunately, their coach resigned because he felt he was going to get the boot anyway because he hadn't been offered an extension.  Some controversy there but what can their soccer federation expect?  His task was to make it to the world cup and represent the country well.

In a group with both Argentina and Holland?  Lost 2-1 to each team and then winning their last?  

-----

Argentina and Holland wasn't quite as exciting as hoped.  Both new they would advance but I think most people were hoping for a little more exciting game.  They each sat some starters - The Dutch sat five and the Argentines sat four.

Unless Messi self-destructs, he will be the next world superstar.  That kid is amazing.  His touch..vision..just amazing.  And 18 years old - turns 19 on June 24.

Just about a year ago (just after turning 18), he led Argentina to the 2005 Under 20 championships; won the awards for most goals scored and MVP.  

Now a year later, he is representing his country in the World Cup. 

This kid is amazing. 

-----

Today is the day.  U.S. - Italy

Way too many scenarios for us to squeak in. Bottom line:  We have to beat Ghana and Italy has to beat the CR.  If this happens, we advance as 2nd place in the group and will probably face Brazil.  But we advanced.  

I really think it will play out that way.  Italy will beat CR for sheer pride and to "save face" from tying us in the last game.  Same reason for us.  We are coming off a high from tying them and want to show the world that we deserve to be here.  Last World Cup, we lost in the quarterfinals.  Would be a huge blow to not even make it out of group stage 4 years later.

Which pretty much explains everyone else's situation:  Italy has to win to take advance.  Ghana has to win to advance to the next round - if CR loses.  If Ghana and the CR win, then they both advance and...Italy will not.  I can't even imagine what will happen in that country if Italy doesn't advance. People will kill themselves. 

We are without two starters and fortunately so is Ghana.  In fact, the two out for Ghana, Gyan and Muntari, are the only ones who have scored for them.

Brazil plays Japan; Australia against Croatia. 

Brazil wins; first place wrapped up.  They lose and Australia wins, the will be tied with points then it comes down to goal differential.  Brazil is up 3 over Australia so I guess if Brazil is held scoreless and Australia scores 4 goals....

Unlikely.  

I think Brazil will win.  They haven't been scored against but their central defense is suspect.  Japan might score with their speed, but I don't see them beating the South Americans.  I think Brazil will come out strong..finish at least 3 nil..possibly 4 or 5.

Australia and Croatia will be a good game.  Croatia hasn't scored a goal yet; Australia scored 3.  I wouldn't be surprised at a 2-2 tie.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 22, 2006)

US down 0-1 almost at halftime. This sucks that they playing in the middle of the day, we can't watch it at work


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

GOAL!!!!! USA!!!!!!!!

Dempsey ties it.  Also the 100th goal of the World Cup. 

We still MUST win to have a chance.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/origin?cameFrom=index?ver=us

Click on USA/Canada

Then where it says "Live Commentary" click on the U.S. game. 

You will be able to open a new window of a play-by-play simulcast (typed) of the game.

Also here:  http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/w/

Scroll down a bit and click on "LIVE"  -  I think this play-by-play is much better.

And shit..Ghana just scored.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

theHawk said:
			
		

> US down 0-1 almost at halftime. This sucks that they playing in the middle of the day, we can't watch it at work



this ref is making shit up like the last guy.....hopeless


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> this ref is making shit up like the last guy.....hopeless



Yup.  I honestly think bias against the USA is going to ensure we do not make it to the next round.

Yeah, yeah, go ahead and say we are just being sore sports, but it is pretty obvious we are getting the short end of the stick on calls.  Too bad too... I thought international play was supposed to be about the game and not politics.

BTW:  Did you hear about the controversy over the Ghanian player showing the Israeli flag in their win over the CR?  I guess it caused an "international incident" according to the sports announcers and he was made to apologize for any "insensitivity" he showed toward "non-Jews" or some such shit.  Politics seem to be dominating the games.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Yup.  I honestly think bias against the USA is going to ensure we do not make it to the next round.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, go ahead and say we are just being sore sports, but it is pretty obvious we are getting the short end of the stick on calls.  Too bad too... I thought international play was supposed to be about the game and not politics.
> 
> BTW:  Did you hear about the controversy over the Ghanian player showing the Israeli flag in their win over the CR?  I guess it caused an "international incident" according to the sports announcers and he was made to apologize for any "insensitivity" he showed toward "non-Jews" or some such shit.  Politics seem to be dominating the games.



nah....most of the refs are making stuff up...the games are getting too fast for them plus FIFA's new foul rules are causing any little thing to be a foul or a card

there is always nationalistic stuff at these matches same at euro and champs league.....only people that seem to care is the press


----------



## theHawk (Jun 22, 2006)

Ghana 2-1 now thanks to a penalty kick....


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> nah....most of the refs are making stuff up...the games are getting too fast for them plus FIFA's new foul rules are causing any little thing to be a foul or a card
> 
> there is always nationalistic stuff at these matches same at euro and champs league.....only people that seem to care is the press



Perhaps.... I would think so and would totally agree with you except the same refs will call one game one way then when the USA plays call it much closer.  I watched the ref in today's game in a game a few days ago and in it, he was letting the teams play.  Today, this ref is trying to control everything and also, it is the inconsistency that is driving me nuts.  Calls that should be cards arent' being carded and calls that shouldn't get a card are getting a card.  It's crazy.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

theHawk said:
			
		

> Ghana 2-1 now thanks to a penalty kick....



And a bogus penalty at that.  If anything, the Ghanian player should have been given a foul for taking an obvious dive.  The USA player headed the ball out of play and it isn't as if he kept the Ghanian from scoring with his "foul".


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Yup.  I honestly think bias against the USA is going to ensure we do not make it to the next round.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, go ahead and say we are just being sore sports, but it is pretty obvious we are getting the short end of the stick on calls.  Too bad too... I thought international play was supposed to be about the game and not politics.
> 
> BTW:  Did you hear about the controversy over the Ghanian player showing the Israeli flag in their win over the CR?  I guess it caused an "international incident" according to the sports announcers and he was made to apologize for any "insensitivity" he showed toward "non-Jews" or some such shit.  Politics seem to be dominating the games.



Yeah..all the controversy is pretty stupid too.  He plays for an Israeli First Division soccer team and was doing it to honor them and thank their fans.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

To this point in the game, the ref has called 24 fouls against Ghana and only 8 against us.

Of course, the penalty was huge.  Suspect...but huge.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Perhaps.... I would think so and would totally agree with you except the same refs will call one game one way then when the USA plays call it much closer.  I watched the ref in today's game in a game a few days ago and in it, he was letting the teams play.  Today, this ref is trying to control everything and also, it is the inconsistency that is driving me nuts.  Calls that should be cards arent' being carded and calls that shouldn't get a card are getting a card.  It's crazy.



yep 100% of the time they are wrong to 50% of the supporters


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay.... it's NOT just the officiating... the USA is NOT putting in much of an effort.  Once they get behind, they just seem to give up or at least, get careless.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Okay.... it's NOT just the officiating... the USA is NOT putting in much of an effort.  Once they get behind, they just seem to give up or at least, get careless.



diisagree....arena should have been playing olson, dempsey, lewis and johnson from the get go....they play with pace and passion unlike a couple of the cardboard cut outs he seems to favour


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Question:  Why has there been so much hype about Beasley?  This guy hasn't done squat in this Cup.  If anything, he has ruined several of our break-away chances by slowing down the tempo and allowing the Ghanian players to get back to defend.

I gotta give kudos to Ghana though... they have played well and they deserve to advance.


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 22, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> diisagree....arena should have been playing dempsey, lewis and johnson from the get go....they play with pace and passion unlike a couple of the cardboard cut outs he seems to favour



That I agree with hence my post about Beasley.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Question:  Why has there been so much hype about Beasley?  This guy hasn't done squat in this Cup.  If anything, he has ruined several of our break-away chances by slowing down the tempo and allowing the Ghanian players to get back to defend.
> 
> I gotta give kudos to Ghana though... they have played well and they deserve to advance.



beasley is "fast" that is it....he is too frail to play at the international level....mls he was fine...at psv he gets cut down both in the dutch league and the CL....now michael essian for ghana that is a midfielder


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

Italy advances!!!  Forza Italia!  What a second goal - Inzaghi's run from midfield!  Bella!!!!  (of course, CR had pushed nearly everyone forward but it was still nice)

An excellent game..lots of action.  Over 30 shots with 14 on goal.  

Italy played well but will have to do a lot better with finishing their advances forward and getting their shots on goal to advance further.


And the U.S........we gave it a good shot.  Actually played pretty well it looks like.  7 shots - 3 on goal.  Ghana finished with twice the fouls called on them then we had called on us.

We actually scored a goal..and came close on quite a few shots.  Even without that suspect PK call, we needed a win; not a tie.

We have a lot of preparation to do before South Africa in 2010.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2006)

Guess my husband will be rooting for England, now... they're still in aren't they?


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Guess my husband will be rooting for England, now... they're still in aren't they?



Yes.  Finished first in their group; will play Ecuador on Sunday at 11:00 EST.

They are now in the "one loss and you go home stage."

They should beat Ecuador.  Then they will play the winner of the Portugal / Netherlands game.

Either one will be a great game; and they have a decent chance of advancing after that.


----------



## Nienna (Jun 22, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Yes.  Finished first in their group; will play Ecuador on Sunday at 11:00 EST.
> 
> They are now in the "one loss and you go home stage."
> 
> ...


That should keep my husband in a good mood.


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 22, 2006)

I need to start betting money on these games.  I predicted 4 or 5 to nil for Brazil.  They won 4-1. 

I predicted 2-2 for Croatia and Australia.  Game was tied 2-2.

Geez.  

-----

Brazil wins the group.  

Brazil showed their dominance again.  Even after going down 1-0.  

And I guess I should send Ronaldo an apology e-mail.  It took him 2 games to show up...but show up he did...2 goals.  A definite influence on this game.

Brazil just outplayed Japan, no question.  21 shots (14 on goal), 60-40 time of possession. 

Aussies advance in second with their tie with Croatia. 

Weird game.  

One of Croatia's players received 2 yellow cards and was not ejected.  Then when he received his 3rd, the ref sent him off.

Viduka hugs the referee while the game is on.

Italy - Australia and Brazil - Ghana in the next round.

Both will be excellent games.


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 24, 2006)

zwei Ziele in 10 Minuten sehr nett.


----------



## akiboy (Jun 24, 2006)

In ur dreams man!! England Rocks!!! 

I bet England screw Brazil in d semis !!! ( A classic free kick by Becks and a Rooney finish will see us thru !! )


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jun 24, 2006)

akiboy said:
			
		

> In ur dreams man!! England Rocks!!!
> 
> I bet England screw Brazil in d semis !!! ( A classic free kick by Becks and a Rooney finish will see us thru !! )



I'd cheer for that...  That would be a serious fun match to watch!


----------



## GotZoom (Jun 24, 2006)

Little behind but.....

Yesterday wasn't very surprising. 

I thought Ukraine was lucky to come out with a win.  Sheva isn't impressing as he usually does.  I don't think AC Milan made a bad move by letting him go.

Spain, France, and Switzerland played good enough to advance.  None of them will make it very far if they don't step up and play better.

-----

Germany - Sweden

Germany started our impressive..anytime you can score two goals in the first 12 minutes you stand a good chance of winning. 

I sure did like the way they worked together up front.  Of course, now they play Argentina.  I doubt we will see Germany after that.

-----

Argentina - Mexico

Mexico has played well; I was a bit surprised that they held Argentina as they did.

And if anyone say Argentina's second goal; that will probably be the goal of the tournament.  

If you haven't seen it, go here:

http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/en/w/match/template.html?id=50

Click on Video Highlights.

Maxi...just amazing. 

-----

England - Ecuador

I think England will go through, even with Owen out.  Ecuador has held their own well, but this will be the end of their run.

-----

Portugal - Netherlands

Tough one here.  I have always liked Holland.  The have been less than impressive though the last few games.  I'm really feeling Portugal on this one.

-----

I won't be online Monday or Tuesday so I will throw my thoughts out for those games.

-----

Italy - Australia

Forza Italia!!  2 or 3 to 1 for Italy.  Australia was lucky to make it this far; this game is their last.

-----

Switzerland - Ukraine

I am going with Switzerland for two reasons.  First, Urkaine has not impressed me in the least.  It is Sheva + 10 and you will not do well if you rely on one player.  Second, I think an Italy/Switzerland game would be pretty exciting.

-----

Brazil - Ghana

This is going to be a fun game to watch.  Fast paced and I really think Brazil will go nuts with goals.  I can see 5 or 6 to 1 for Brazil.  Ronaldo seemed to come alive last game and I think deep down inside, they hate the fact that Argentina scored 6 goals against an opponent. 	

Plus they know their next game will be against Spain or France (probably Spain) so they will need a good warm up before that match.

-----

Spain - France

Spain by at least 2..feeling even maybe 3.  France is just...well, they are just boring.  Barthez doesn't need to be in goal.  Zidane just isn't the superstar he used to be.  

Spain has played very consistant and solid in every one of their games.  They won't make it past Brazil, but France will not be that difficult.


----------



## padisha emperor (Jun 28, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Italy - Australia
> 
> Forza Italia!!  2 or 3 to 1 for Italy.  Australia was lucky to make it this far; this game is their last.
> 
> ...




Italy stole the victory : there is a penalty only in the ref's head. There is no fault, the italian player fall himself.
Australia did a vary good match, and if the match would have been not ended, Italy would have been kicked during the prolongation.
But, for Italy's advantages, they play well in defense, and Buffon was awesome (like Schwarzer).


---------------------

Spain-France : FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCE rules !

1-3,  France wins.

Spain opens score with a penalty.
Franck Ribéry scores just before the halftime, so 1-1 (nice gaol)

And after, Viera goals, and at the end of the match, Zidane too, with a very nice goal.

France beats Spain 3-1.

So, the people who believe that Spain, after its victores 4-0, would be the next World Champion....sorry for them, but France is back.

France shows a good face, and for the forst time of the tounrament, beats a strong team, a team who could have won the competition.



It was a very nice match yesterday, really. and the victory is nice too...  

Next round : harder : Brazil !

I dream about a final Germany-France ...


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Argentina Germany was a good game, but again, the refs seem to have two sets of rules on the field.  One for the "home" team and one for the "others" but oh well, that is part of soccer I guess.

Germany will have a difficult time beating Italy, but I do believe they will.  I am now predicting (yes, it is easier now I guess) Germany vs. Brazil in the final.  I really thought (and hoped) it would be Argentina and Brazil.

England will have a tougher match against Portugal than most are thinking.  However, I do think England will win.  France could pull a surprise, but I am not expecting it.  Yes, Brazil hasn't been overly impressive, but then again, when they NEED to score, they do and that is why I think they will win.

I had all my parlay cards with Argentina on them today so I am out of betting already.  Crap, I guess I'll have to run over to Red Rock Station Casino and get some bets in to help me at least break even.  The odds are horrible.  All the games are "Pick-em", but, for example, Portugal is -360 vs. England and France is -260 vs. Brazil.


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 1, 2006)

Argentina - Germany wasn't very exciting unfortunately; and I hate to see games of this levle and importance come to penalty kicks.  I figured this could go either way although I think Peckerman blew it; made some terrible coaching decisions.  Where was Messi?  

Glad to see the Azurri come out on top.  Not surprised there.

I was pulling for Portugal to win today but with two of their players out, it will be tougher.  England has been less than impressive; even Becks free kick last game was a bit lucky.  I'm split on this one.

Brazil - France.  3 or 4 to 1 for Brazil.  Barthez won't be able to keep all the shots out.


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 1, 2006)

Does this thing ever end? A month long play-off? Nature of the game, slow, and boring.:funnyface 

I'll leave now. Never to return, I promise.:tng:


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, I can't believe it... I find myself cheering for France.... what is the world coming to?

GO FRANCE!

I DO NOT want a repeat of 2002 (Germany vs. Brazil) in the final.

I hope it is ends up being either France vs. Germany or France vs. Italy.

Portugal looked good, but England looked worse than Portugal looked good.  That's the nature of the game.  Good job Portugal - congrats!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 1, 2006)

BTW:  Manu.... or anybody else....

Does MU play any games in September?  I will be in Manchester and would love to go to a game if they do.  I've been trying to find a schedule, but can't so I am assuming they don't.  I have found some info on the Euro-Cup qualifying rounds that are being played in September.... 

I will be in Manchester the 12 - 17th.


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 2, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Well, I can't believe it... I find myself cheering for France.... what is the world coming to?
> 
> GO FRANCE!
> 
> ...




Thanks !

and you were right !

It was an awesome day, yesterday !

Like a final !

France won against the mythic Brazil 1-0, in a match dominated by the French Team.

Henry scores at the 57th minutes, but 1-0 is quite light, it could (and should) have been a bigger socre ( at least 2-0 for France). Nevermind, we won and we push out of the WC the World Champion.

France lost in 1958 against Brazil in semi-final 5-2, won in 1986, and of course in 1998 3-0 and won the WC. And now, France kicked Brazil 1-0 in 2006 !


So, i'm very very very happy : France won, and not against a weak team (Brazil).
Before the WC, and after the 2 first, everybody was saying France sucks. Now, they know they were wrong. Togo was not a great great match. But Spain-France was awesome.
And now France defeats Brazil !
500,000 persons on the Champs Elysées to celebate the victory !


For a "team with old men", they 're not so bad... 

And Zidane was awesome yesterday against Brazil. For me, he is THE player of this WC, for the moment.

Now, Portugal-France, hard match.

Hope we'll win, it won't be easy.

But the 4 teams in semi-final, the 4 european teams, are really great (Germany, France, Italy, Portugal).


I dream about a final Germany-France...

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  FRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANCE !!!!!!


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 2, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> BTW:  Manu.... or anybody else....
> 
> Does MU play any games in September?  I will be in Manchester and would love to go to a game if they do.  I've been trying to find a schedule, but can't so I am assuming they don't.  I have found some info on the Euro-Cup qualifying rounds that are being played in September....
> 
> I will be in Manchester the 12 - 17th.




The Premier League will begin the 2006-07 year August, the 19th.

So, in September there will be automaticly match with MU, between the 12 and the 17   (normally : 1 day of competition each 3-4 days  )

Enjoy a lot !!!


----------



## Annie (Jul 2, 2006)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Thanks !
> 
> and you were right !
> 
> ...




Congrats France and PE! I hope if Germany-France meet, France wins! Really.


----------



## jillian (Jul 2, 2006)

Just read this on aol...



> Beckham's Days With England May Be Over
> Emotional Midfielder Gives Up Captain's Arm Band
> By ROBERT MILLWARD
> AP Sports
> ...


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 2, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> BTW:  Manu.... or anybody else....
> 
> Does MU play any games in September?  I will be in Manchester and would love to go to a game if they do.  I've been trying to find a schedule, but can't so I am assuming they don't.  I have found some info on the Euro-Cup qualifying rounds that are being played in September....
> 
> I will be in Manchester the 12 - 17th.



looks like sept 17th would be the match

http://www.manutd.com/news/fullstory.sps?iNewsid=339880&itype=466

September 2006
Sat 9 Tottenham Hotspur (H) 5.15pm PPV
Sun 17 Arsenal (H) 4pm SKY
Sat 23 Reading (A) 5.15pm PPV
Sat 30 Newcastle United (H)


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 3, 2006)

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> BTW:  Manu.... or anybody else....
> 
> Does MU play any games in September?  I will be in Manchester and would love to go to a game if they do.  I've been trying to find a schedule, but can't so I am assuming they don't.  I have found some info on the Euro-Cup qualifying rounds that are being played in September....
> 
> I will be in Manchester the 12 - 17th.



Going by Manu's list all three home games are probably sell outs already. It is notoriously hard to get tickets to Old Trafford, especially for league games and double especially when all three of the opposition in Sept are front runners for the title themselves. I had a friend who was visiting England and was a huge Man U fan. He wrote them a letter saying where he was from, and that he was a life-long fan etc, so they sent him a couple of tickets. They weren't great ones, but it was worth it nonetheless. Maybe give it a go...


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Going by Manu's list all three home games are probably sell outs already. It is notoriously hard to get tickets to Old Trafford, especially for league games and double especially when all three of the opposition in Sept are front runners for the title themselves. I had a friend who was visiting England and was a huge Man U fan. He wrote them a letter saying where he was from, and that he was a life-long fan etc, so they sent him a couple of tickets. They weren't great ones, but it was worth it nonetheless. Maybe give it a go...



Hey thanks!  I can't think of anything other than a ticket to the Texas/OU game in Dallas or the Superbowl that I would like to get more.  I would love to see a live MU game.  That would be awesome.  I am going to see what I can find and what the heck, I will give the letter thing a try.  Is is possible to get tickets (at inflated prices of course) from "authorized" resellers?  Here in the states you can get tickets to anything if you are willing to pay.  I will be there for a tradeshow/conference so I could write it off by taking a couple of customers... hey now - that's an idea!  Oh ya gotta just love love capitalism and tax write-offs!


----------



## freeandfun1 (Jul 3, 2006)

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The Premier League will begin the 2006-07 year August, the 19th.
> 
> So, in September there will be automaticly match with MU, between the 12 and the 17   (normally : 1 day of competition each 3-4 days  )
> 
> Enjoy a lot !!!



Thanks PE and CONGRATS!  Sorry for the late reply, but I just got into Seoul from San Francisco and am sit'n in my hotel room at the moment.

Can you believe it?  I had $500 riding at the Casino that Portugal and France would win and they did!  The two-team parlay paid out 8 to 1.  A nice $3,500 gain!  

Sorry, but to me the perfect ending would be Italy vs. Portugal in my opinion.  Not because those are the two best teams, but I really don't want to see France nor Germany be the final winner.  Let it be somebody else for a change now that Brazil is out.  France had their's in 98 and Germany... well, I am just not a fan of Germany these days.  But if it does come down to France vs. Germany, I will root for France.  I honestly think it might come down to Italy vs. France.  The only thing that might protect Germany from an upset is the ref'n but that is part of the game and when you are home team.... well, look what France did in 98.

Italy vs. France would be a good game.  I would, however, find myself cheering for Italy without a doubt!


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm glad to see that France finally showed up to play a good game.  Zidane was back in form...and the goal...just beautiful.

Brazil's suspect defense finally proved itself as weak and after that, it was all desperation.  France had their number.  

I don't really know what to say about England - Portugal.  Rooney is a disgrace.    They described him on TV as a thug; I don't know if I will go that far but you don't pull crap like that in one of the most important games in your countries tournament.  

Jillian's post from AOL about Beckham is probably right on.  He was pretty ineffective - you can't live by the free-kick alone against top-quality games.  I really wonder too if Ronaldo (Cristiano) will ever wear the MU uniform again.  

Italy - Germany will be a classic.  I'm pulling for Italy of course and before the Germany - Portugal game I would have said they will have a hard time beating Germany.  But during the Portugal game, I was surprised at Germany; they were choppy and inconsistant.  Could have just been a bad game but I'm hoping Italy pulls it off.

France - Portugal.  I would love to see Portugal beat France.  But if France plays like they did against Brazil, Portugal won't even come close.


----------



## Mr.Conley (Jul 3, 2006)

Has Brazil won yet?


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 4, 2006)

Mr.Conley said:
			
		

> Has Brazil won yet?



What do you mean exactly ???


----------



## roomy (Jul 4, 2006)

Never thought I would see the day that I would say this, but, I hope Germany win it.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 4, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> Never thought I would see the day that I would say this, but, I hope Germany win it.



2 overtimes to watch those cheating actors win anyway?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 4, 2006)

So now it is the Cheating Bastards against either France or Portugal...  Man, I hope you Frechies can do something beautiful!


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 4, 2006)

ITALIA!  ITALIA! ITALIA!

What a fantastic game.  And yes...I saw the "cheaters" post.

Let's look at the stats:

Ger                          It

2	Shots on Goal	10
13	Shots	          15
21	Fouls	           19
4	Corner Kicks	 12
1	Free Kicks	   1
2	Offsides	  11
0	Own Goals        0
2	Yellow Cards	 1
0	Red Cards	 0
43%	Ball Possession	57%

Looks like someone dominated the stats over the other.

I'm not going to argue the point of "falling down" to get water out to all the players or to stop the opponent's flow of play.  Everyone does it.

What a game..just what a game.

Forza Italia!!


----------



## roomy (Jul 5, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So now it is the Cheating Bastards against either France or Portugal...  Man, I hope you Frechies can do something beautiful!



I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 5, 2006)

i really enjoyed watching ZZ beat the crybabies today

going to be a great final......


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 6, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i really enjoyed watching ZZ beat the crybabies today
> 
> going to be a great final......




Same for me !

FRANCE IN FINAL !!!!!!!!! Who could have say, 3 weeks ago, that France was able to go in final of this WC ??? after a bad first round (except against Togo), France grew up, and now is very strong, physicly, mentally, with solidarity...a real team !

ZZ scores at the 33th minute, and France's defense impeach the Portuguese to scores.

The fault on Henry, giving the penalty, is not discutable, the portuguese player takes the leg of Henry to put him down and stop him.

But after, it was a real fun-movie : all the Portugal's players where falling  alone to have a penalty or at least to receive the benefit of a fault.
When you look at the match, it's hilarious : some players falling without beeing touched. And then, they stand up and cry to have a penalty...

But it was a hard match, for the sensibility : Portgual played well, and fortunatly for us, France has a great defense with Sagnol, the awesome Gallas, Makélélé...
For me, in this match Portugal play better than Brazil  in quarter-final.

i'm sad for Portugal, but I'm really very very very very very (etc...) very happy for FRANCE !!!

8 years after the victory of 1998, again a WC final !
And against Italy. i would prefer against Germany, but Italy is great too : it wil be a fantastic match !!! 
France didn't loose against the Squadra Azzura since 1978, and defeats it in 1998 (quarter final, 4 penalty for France, 3 for Italy), and in 2000 (final of the Euro).

Italy wants it revenge, the revenge of the Euro 2000.
France wants a second World Champion title.

Sunday, in Berlin, it will be great, chaps !


ALLEZ LA FRANCE !!!


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 6, 2006)

Italia Italia Italia!!

11 Goals scored by 10 different players.  Going through the entire tournament without having another team score on them.

Nesta is out but he hasn't played in the last two games and they have done just fine.  This is a non-issue.

Zidane has been magnificent the last two games but Italy's defense won't fall apart like Portugal did.

This is going to be an amazing match.


----------



## roomy (Jul 7, 2006)

It pains me to say it,but, COME ON FRANCE!!!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 7, 2006)

roomy said:
			
		

> It pains me to say it,but, COME ON FRANCE!!!!



Somewhere there is an Italian football player clutching his ankle and screaming out in mock-pain as they practice for the upcoming finals...  The need for realistic acting escapes the refs as they watch film of their portrayals of pain and cry for the Italian team, so put-upon, so oft injured!...  Good thing they watched the tape to help prepare them for the horrible injuries that will be inflicted upon them by the French.  Getting their whistles and red cards ready they prepare for the match...


----------



## roomy (Jul 7, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Somewhere there is an Italian football player clutching his ankle and screaming out in mock-pain as they practice for the upcoming finals...  The need for realistic acting escapes the refs as they watch film of their portrayals of pain and cry for the Italian team, so put-upon, so oft injured!...  Good thing they watched the tape to help prepare them for the horrible injuries that will be inflicted upon them by the French.  Getting their whistles and red cards ready they prepare for the match...



Can you believe the amount of diving the Italians did without being penalised for it?It wouldn't suprise me in the least if they somehow managed to cheat their way to win, or indeed just fix the game, like they do in the Serie A.


----------



## roomy (Jul 9, 2006)

It was nice to see the cheating bastards humiliated again.I wonder if the oscar winning Ronaldo will last a full season in Manchester?


----------



## USViking (Jul 9, 2006)

The thing I really dislike about soccer is the complete
dominance of scoring defence.

I sure hope the final isn't another one of those 0-0 ties
in regulation.

Be nice too if we could have at least one goal not the
result of a corner, free, or penalty kick.

I think they should widen the goal, or take some other steps 
to increase the average number of goals scored by at least
two per game.


----------



## roomy (Jul 9, 2006)

USViking said:
			
		

> The thing I really dislike about soccer is the complete
> dominance of scoring defence.
> 
> I sure hope the final isn't another one of those 0-0 ties
> ...


Maybe they could pick the ball up and throw it to each other, if they manage to run over the bye line without being pushed over by a faggot in a  crash helmet they could bounce the ball on the ground and get some points for it? Or they could just play football:duh3:


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 9, 2006)

USViking said:
			
		

> The thing I really dislike about soccer is the complete
> dominance of scoring defence.
> 
> I sure hope the final isn't another one of those 0-0 ties
> ...




France and Italia have iron defense...You can be pretty sure they will defend and attack with fast recuperation balls, in counter atack.

I hope too for the goals, the penalties after the match are a real torture !
But you know, some goals scored on free kick are simply marvellous  

ALLEZ LA FRANCE !!!


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 9, 2006)

End of time 1-1.  Henry scores from a beatiful assist from Z and Ribery.

Gilardino from an assist by Totti and Pirlo.

Italy (Del Piero, assist from Totti) scores with 10 minutes left in the second overtime.

Italy 2, France 1.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 9, 2006)

It's halftime...  1-1...  

I don't think that was a penalty that got France that penatly kick.  It looked like incidental contact to me...

That header shouldn't have gone so easily for Italy either.  That was one easy goal for Italy.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 9, 2006)

Italy having problems with offside again...  This time it really hurt them.  How can they get to the finals with such poor timing?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 9, 2006)

2nd OT...  Still 1-1..


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 9, 2006)

Penalty kick phase... So far they are tied one each in penalty kicks...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dang...  Italy is up 3 to 1 on the penalty kicks...

I won't post this until it is over...

3 to 2...

This reminds me of a time when we did 6 Penalty phase after we had sudden death and went back again to the penalty phase....  It was awesome...

4 to 2...

4 to 3...

If Italy makes the next one they win...  There would be no way for France to tie it up...

Here it comes...

Done...

Italy are the World Cup Chapions!  Crap...


----------



## GotZoom (Jul 9, 2006)

I will say it again!

ITALIA!!   ITALIA!!    ITALIA!!

Not the best WC Final I have seen but I am soooo happy Italy won.

Italy hadn't won a PK shootout in any World Cup (0-3) but I knew they would pull it out.

It's a shame that this will also be remembered as Zidane's farewell.  His ejection due to that disgusting headbutt will be what many people remember about him.

I dare say that if he had been around for the PKs, it may have been a different result.

But....oh well...stupid thing to do...possibly cost them the game.

FORZA ITALIA!!!!

FORZA AZZURRI!


----------



## theHawk (Jul 9, 2006)

oh brother the Crybabies won?  I didn't watch this one but did they get opposing team members ejected by crying like little sissys or did they do it legit?


:baby:


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 9, 2006)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i will watch every game.....this is italy's cup....dark horse holland





thank you


----------



## padisha emperor (Jul 9, 2006)

...........so sad......


The penalty giving to Zidane in the 1st half time was not really clear, but after there is an awesome fault (on Malouda or Abidal, maybe someone else, don't remember) and then the ref' didn't give penalty, even if here it was cleraly a big fault...

Sad that David Trézéguet missed his penalty.
Sad for Zidane and his headkick (what a big one !  ), but the italian player searched for it, I don't think Zidane do it like that the Italian has probably insult him or make him angry.

But ZZ stays the best player of this world cup, the wizzard against Brazil, the master. (like say the italian middle player Gattuso : "You don't stop Zidane. Only him can stop himself. To stop him, you light a candle for God, you pray, and hope that God wants good for you").

France thanks him, I thank him, he's just awesome.

********

Italia dominated the 1st half time.

France dominated clearly the 2nd one, and the prolongations... So many attempts, so near from a 2-1 for France...

And then, the PK...

Congratulations to Italia, they took their revenge of the elimination of 1998 against France (also in PK) and of the defeat in final in the Euro 2000. Nice world champions.

Congratulations to France, 2nd world best team, the French played well, above all after the 1st half time, they did a good match, nobody can say the contrary.
For me France disserves more to win, but maybe I say that because I'm French and then, quite sad. And soprt is soprt, Italia made a better session of PK, so they won.

But I'm happy that France go to final, 3 weeks ago nobody could have put the smallest penny on France's chancess, France was considered as a bad and old team. Now, people knows it was totally wrong.

Congratulations to Germany too. I would prefer a final France-Germany...


Thank you to all of the players of the EQUIPE DE FRANCE for the dream they gave to us !


----------



## theHawk (Jul 10, 2006)

I read that maybe the Italian guy said a racial slur or something to provoke that incendent.  I mean he had to of said something to provoke that, there is no way a player would just do that out of the blue.  Nice cheap way to win the World Cup.
 Team Italy.


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 10, 2006)

theHawk said:
			
		

> I read that maybe the Italian guy said a racial slur or something to provoke that incendent.  I mean he had to of said something to provoke that, there is no way a player would just do that out of the blue.  Nice cheap way to win the World Cup.
> Team Italy.



http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,28783-2263995,00.html

http://tonaz.altervista.org/zidane.html


----------

